# Interesting Rail Observation



## hoscale37 (Nov 20, 2011)

Just an observation- Saturday while driving home in the morning from doing my radio show, the rail tracks that I frequent for rail fanning- I noted yesterday an interesting observation and not something that I see frequently here in Cincinnati. 

On one of the rails was a Norfolk Southern engine with a BNSF Heritage III paint scheme unit behind it, followed by a Warbonnet paint scheme Santa Fe unit. Odd. I didn't get a chance to stop to observe unit numbers; but I just don't see any BNSF or Santa Fe units here in Cincinnati. It's mostly CSX and Norfolk Southern...

The train was traveling Northbound as well. 

Thoughts?


----------



## I Am Fasha (Apr 2, 2013)

I have asked many times about this, I get similar power units pulling trains in my area of NC. Feedback has been that RR's will lease additional power from other RR's, put they crews in them and use them until they get an opportunity to send them back home.


----------



## hoscale37 (Nov 20, 2011)

I Am Fasha said:


> I have asked many times about this, I get similar power units pulling trains in my area of NC. Feedback has been that RR's will lease additional power from other RR's, put they crews in them and use them until they get an opportunity to send them back home.


Interesting, that does make sense. I guess a rare opportunity to see BNSF and Santa Fe units East of the Mississippi


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

I get the opposite here, it's always fun to catch something from the south running up here, I every now and then catch a NS, and KCS running on the BNSF tracks.:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## Locodub (Nov 18, 2013)

The mainline through town is NS, but you can spot other road names all the time. It has something to do with trackage rights and leases. Some trains have mixed units, NS units in the lead, others are all one road, the other night there was a train parked on the siding with three UP units on point.


----------



## timlange3 (Jan 16, 2013)

Yes, we see run through here too. Probably on the way to Cincinnati!  BNSF and UP come through every once in a while. I'm in Lafayette, IN.


----------



## Gansett (Apr 8, 2011)

Occasionally you can catch a glimpse of a Providence & Worcester freight here. Then there's Amtrak. No other railroads venture into the wilds of RI. 

Envious of you guys.hwell:


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Nobody lives in RI, so there's no reason to have a train come that far.


----------



## Gansett (Apr 8, 2011)

Well, thanks for the compliment about RI but there's worse places to live, like SE PA


----------



## hoscale37 (Nov 20, 2011)

JackC said:


> Well, thanks for the compliment about RI but there's worse places to live, like SE PA


When I was in Boston for a few days back in 2008, I drove through Rhode Island, and I didn't even realize I was in Rhode Island until I saw the road signs. Only so many you can put around 1200 Square Miles


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

Lots on CN, CSX, and GT come thru Flint. We're only 90 miles West of the Canadian border so lots of Canadian traffic passes thru on their way to Chicago and other points West.
We see lots of PROCOR tanker cars and assorted grain hoppers. Flint is also an Amtrak stop.
I live about 3 miles North of the mainline East/West double tracks, so if the wind is right I usually hear the whistles.
Bob


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

There have been so many mergers that many large cities are
left with but one or two main lines coming through.

We're kinda lucky here in Jax...Home base for CSX...Home
Base for Florida East Coast...Norfolk Southern has big
operations here. And in addition every Amtrak train that
comes to Florida goes through Jacksonville, including the
Autotrain.

If you like to watch trains there's plenty to see here. And
you never know what road name is going to be sported on
the locos. I've seen just about all of the big boys, and even
some of the short lines.


Don


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

I think you could fit all of RI in my back yard!


----------



## Gansett (Apr 8, 2011)

Whew, tough crowd!
btw we're 1,214 square miles, don't be short changing us 14 miles,,we can't spare it.


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

JackC said:


> Whew, tough crowd!
> btw we're 1,214 square miles, don't be short changing us 14 miles,,we can't spare it.


Some folks have a size fixation!


----------



## DCHO (Dec 3, 2013)

Neat to see the heritage units. I still haven't seen any heritage paint schemes in operation. 

I live firmly in what is supposed to be CSX territory. And we do see them regularly. But there is also a ton of UP traffic around here and the occasional CSX - UP 1 and 1 consist. We also get INRD on their one line through town. And last week for the first time I saw BNSF on the local rails (seen them plenty on travels west). NS is supposed to be local, but I haven't spotted them yet.


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

timlange3 said:


> Yes, we see run through here too. Probably on the way to Cincinnati!  BNSF and UP come through every once in a while. I'm in Lafayette, IN.


I lived in West Lafayette and Lafayette when I was a kid back in the 50's. A proud graduate of St. Boniface School.
I remember lots of Monon and Wabash trains.


----------



## Gansett (Apr 8, 2011)

It's a shame to see where the rails and ties of former RR right of ways were torn out and are now paved over for bike paths here. Of course because they run thru desolate areas it has been a boon for those low life's committing robberies and sexual attacks. 
Shame we don't have a thoroughly disgusted icon because I could use it.


----------

